# Heat Index today



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

possible 110. Even higher in OK.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hovering around 90*F here. I'm going to make it rain though. I have to water my potted plants, rains every time I water them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is our forecast for today....


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Farmboy bill better keep his rusty rear in the house


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Our heat index is in the mid to upper 90's today.
It's lower than the actual temperatures were a week or so ago.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Hot today. Happens every year about this time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


>


I think our lows normally are higher than your highs.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

And those high temps are exactly why we moved to Northern Minnesota. Our high today....72.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

whiterock said:


> possible 110. Even higher in OK.


Its July in Texas -- what did you think would happen?
Funny thing is this weekend its not even going to hit 90 according to the weather report I have on my home page - we'll have to pull out the jackets.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I been here goin on 69 years. I know what to expect, just sharing with those people in the frigid areas


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

As my grandfather was fond of saying , around here today it was hot as a mad fox in a forest fire with 97 degrees/ 68% humidity and 103 heat index. Normal for this time of year here at the southeast side door to Hades.

The temp in my house though is a comfortable 69 and 53% humidity as the air conditioners run 24/7 and condensation water my outdoor raised beds with the condensation drip hoses I attached to the window air conditioners.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

hiddensprings said:


> And those high temps are exactly why we moved to Northern Minnesota. Our high today....72.


When you're *-40* degrees. we will be 60, with no snow.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> When you're *-40* degrees. we will be 60, with no snow.


And when it is -40º in Minnesota, we'll be sitting all cozy by the fireplace, reading a good book, and drinking Jack Daniels slushies.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't know for certain, but it's a bad sign when the chrome starts melting off the bumpers!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> And when it is -40º in Minnesota, we'll be sitting all cozy by the fireplace, reading a good book, and drinking Jack Daniels slushies.


I can do that too.
I just have to get the ice from my freezer.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> When you're *-40* degrees. we will be 60, with no snow.


 Yes, but see, I love the snow and the -46 temps really aren't that bad. You just have to bundle up like a snow bunny OR like Cabin Fever said sit by the fire, read a book, and have an adult beverage.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

'tis midnight and 76, feels like 77 according to a local website. 

House a/c says it's 72 and it does feel comfortable inside without using a box fan.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

hiddensprings said:


> the *-46* temps really aren't that bad.


I can live without experiencing that pleasure. 
It's 77* here now at 5:30 AM


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> And when it is -40º in Minnesota, we'll be sitting all cozy by the fireplace, reading a good book, and drinking Jack Daniels slushies.


Gotta be pretty cold for Jack to freeze like that.

Be a great place for a summer cottage.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

HDRider said:


> Gotta be pretty cold for Jack to freeze like that.
> 
> Be a great place for a summer cottage.


Yes, and potentially deadly.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Gotta be pretty cold for Jack to freeze like that.
> Be a great place for a summer cottage.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Me and the summer bugs have a gentleman's agreement.

Minnesota has some beautiful countrysides, but I've done the putting up the livestock in hard freezes with the snow and the ice and the bitter winds. It took a bit before I could thaw enough to bend into an easy chair and turn the pages in a book.
Those days are past me, thank you very much.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Jack doesn't like me one bit. Any amount will make me puke my toenails up. Pity, I like Jack. As to the cold, it hurts, literally.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

We been getting rain last 2 days but were supposed to finally get some sunshine and be around 80 today


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> View attachment 78118


Bet that glove went with the bottle literally at that temperature


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------

